# New Czech WWII Movie - TOBRUK!!!!



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2008)

*Altogether in WW2, over 50,000,000 people were killed, murdered or executed. 360,000 of them were Czechoslovakians. On the side of Allies, there was 50,000 of Czechoslovakian volunteers fighting for liberation of their home country. 1,800 of these participated on the tough fights in North Africa. On all battlefields, 7,790 of these soldiers died in combat.

The movie Tobruk is in high esteem dediacted to all Czech and Slovak veterans, as well as the home ressistance. But mainly to members of the Czechoslovak infantry regiment 11 - "Eastern", who on the fall of 1941, side to side with their British, Australian, Polish and Southafrican comrades, defended a strategically important harbor against German and Italian units, the last that was controlled by the Allies, in the North of Lybia - TOBRUK.*

Tobruk Trailer






















































You can tell which photograph is original and which one is from the film only by the color...

And I was lucky enough to see the ceremonial preview yesterday night.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll have to try and get a copy of this from my video rental place when its released. 

Thanks Pisis!


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2008)

YEP, that movie will run in 2 cinemas here in Zlin in September. Gotta find someone who will take care for my 2 kids and will go there...
And Red Baron is in their offer as well...

Well, anyone finally showed the heroism of our soldiers which fought in Tobruk.Communists did they job well before 1989 so a share of our soldiers in defending Tobruk was almost 4gotten...thanks for that movie!


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2008)

Heinz said:


> I'll have to try and get a copy of this from my video rental place when its released.
> 
> Thanks Pisis!



Think you´ll have to wait 1-2 years until it will make some money out in cinemas


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good, will try and catch it if I ever see it over here.


----------



## runningdog (Sep 11, 2008)

It's good to be reminded we were seldom as alone as history paints and we like to believe...........
In total war, no country is an island.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2008)

seesul said:


> YEP, that movie will run in 2 cinemas here in Zlin in September. Gotta find someone who will take care for my 2 kids and will go there...
> And Red Baron is in their offer as well...
> 
> Well, anyone finally showed the heroism of our soldiers which fought in Tobruk.Communists did they job well before 1989 so a share of our soldiers in defending Tobruk was almost 4gotten...thanks for that movie!


The more interesting is the fact that the storyline is about a main character, private Jan Liebermann, who is Jewish. Becuase - especially in the beginning of the war - most of the units were created by Jewish volunteers, whose lives were in imminent danger. This fact, plus the fact that some of them became the bravest, most successful and most decorated soldiers, was liked to be twisted around, so the communist regime was more likely to describe the Jews as "passive and cowardish victims of the holocaust who couldn't raise their arsm to ressist the Nazis." Becuase of this, the move adds another very interesting aspect and opens up one of the most tragicful chapters of Czechoslovak history...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll see it when it hits the theaters here! Or, worst case, when it hits the video-rental shelves.  They shall not be forgotten!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2008)

Some historical information...

Siege of Tobruk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Czechoslovak Bn No 11 East

Nase noviny - The Free Czechoslovak Army - North Africa the Middle East

Èeskoslovenský odboj na Støedním Východì

ÈESKÁ TELEVIZE - Tobruk


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the movie will be in POland shortly.So I can ait. THX for info David.

zdrawim.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2008)

Wojtek, there is a scene with a Polish commander, too; _"Na smierć!_...


----------

